# Temperature Control: A Critical Food Safety Element ..



## daveomak (Aug 10, 2015)

Interesting read... 

http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2015/...-a-critical-food-safety-element/#.Vci6KRHbKUk


----------



## bmaddox (Aug 10, 2015)

On a similar note, I was doing an addition to a grocery store a few months ago when a storm came through and killed to power for 12 hours. The store ended up filling dumpster after dumpster with cold/frozen food that got too warm when the power was out. I would hate to see the dollar amount lost.


----------

